# What will you be working on the first day of the New Year?



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

First let me say Happy New Year to all. May it be a better year for you than last and may we all have PEACE. 
I have been working on things all this last year to get finished by Christmas. Didn't happen... sadly I have 3 baby afghans that didn't get finished and a couple of scarfs. Too many family emergencies took their toll on my time. Long drives across the state to assist one or the other of my sisters whom I love dearly but needed my time too. So, my first project is to finish one of the scarfs then on to the other and then on to finishing the last of the baby afghans. Then to get them posted. 
So, what is your first project for the new year?


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I will be working on a tea cosy my daughter has requested in the colours of her Port Merion dishes. So I am knitting one with a white base and layers of deep pink, mauve, and pale blue petals sewn to the base and a design of green around the bottom.


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Finishing my "hand painted scarf". Almost done! Then I have lots of want to do's.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I will be finishing off my emails as many as my eyes can take and knitting wise I will be trying to finish off my matinee set of bonnet, jacket, dress and booties and start a crochet outfit and see how far I get, as I cannot do this on the train when I go back to work and will start a second set in lemon, not pink this time.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

a tea cosy is on both of my sisters lists of I wants... still looking for the perfect choice for each one... yours sounds interesting with all of the colors


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I did manage to finish all my Christmas gifts in time, but I've started a crocheted deer hat for my Etsy shop. Next I will be knitting myself a hat and cowl set for very cold days, like the ones I gave for Christmas. I also need to make socks, as I gave my daughter four or five pairs from my sock stash.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Karen Liebengood said:


> Finishing my "hand painted scarf". Almost done! Then I have lots of want to do's.


I hope your list is shorter than mine is


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I will be finishing off my emails as many as my eyes can take and knitting wise I will be trying to finish off my matinee set of bonnet, jacket, dress and booties and start a crochet outfit and see how far I get, as I cannot do this on the train when I go back to work and will start a second set in lemon, not pink this time.


Sounds lovely... is the outfit for a grand child?


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I did manage to finish all my Christmas gifts in time, but I've started a crocheted deer hat for my Etsy shop. Next I will be knitting myself a hat and cowl set for very cold days, like the ones I gave for Christmas. I also need to make socks, as I gave my daughter four or five pairs from my sock stash.


I have noticed that we all seem to give away more than we keep for ourselves. Stay safe and warm


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I just got done knitting a pair of wool pants for my baby granddaughter. I will probably be crocheting hats for my local school. The kids come in the office looking for these every day and the office personnel have to send them away. Plus, my local store is now having winter gloves, etc. on clearance. You know what that means. Swim suits in January. The nice thing about knitting and crochet is that you don't have to be a slave to fashion's calendar. You can make mittens and hats any time you want.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

A hat for a friend that she needs to wear at night while sleeping.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

The end is in sight on my lace inset cardi for myself.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

I am working on the thorn shawl and the whirlpool wrap. halfway with the latter!


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I am trying to finish a quick crochet scarf for my niece.


----------



## Purly Girly (Dec 14, 2011)

I just finished an afghan tonight, so tomorrow I'll look through some patterns for the yarn I got on sale at Michaels yesterday. Happy Knit Year!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

There is a teacosy book sold in the shops, I can't remember what it is called because my friend bought it. Look on the websites for a book of teacosies and I am sure you will find one that you can knit. I have the yarn to knit a pineapple teacosy when I find the pattern again and also the owl teacosy which I would love to crochet.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I managed to finish all three gifts for Christmas. Tomorrow I'll be working on either a baby afghan, a shawl or a blanket I've been working on for my little one. I just found a pale yellow and lt raspberry in Red Heart Super Saver that I fell in love with. I can't wait to use it, but I haven't found the right pattern yet. I'm hoping to make about 3 baby blankets by May and I want to make a tree skirt for Christmas next year. And somewhere in there I want to make a few things for myself. 

Oh, and my DH and little one have also requested a pair of slippers each.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Looking forward to a box of baby yarn that's en route from the Midwest. I plan to crochet blankets for the eight-week old little guy I will start babysitting in my home Feb first. I couldn't be more excited to both have this luscious yarn and also to have the baby coming. His mom teaches elementary school art so we'll have three months off come summer time. Perhaps there will be little pants or sweaters I can make for him too that will be within my skill level...

Lily, the picture of your husband and little one under the Tree is just precious.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Well after I clean my desk out, and run to town to try and find cream yarn, that seems to be a hard color to find, and start my bean soup, I will try to finish my fingerless gloves, and hope to start the boot toppers my daughter requested...in cream.


----------



## marshanky (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh dear. With you all to inspire me, my knitting basket is full indeed.

I'm almost out of stash yarn (gasp -- thought that would never happen), but I'm working on a pair of socks for a friend with diabetes, using Swish DK from Knit Picks.

I've started a bear in white boucle. I've got the body half done.

I've finished a pair of mittens and started a scarf to go with it. I keep frogging so I can get the feel of it right.
There will be a hat to match -- the yarn is variegated. Any ideas of a good hat pattern for Simply Soft pattern yarn?

Oh -- and I keep looking at patterns! It's a wonderful obsession. Thanks so much to you all.


----------



## Catriona (Jun 30, 2011)

Finished the Ladyfingers pattern for Bulky Knit AG jacket using RedHeart Supersaver in Burgundy. Turned out beautiful. I am going to finish the bathrobe pattern using some RedHeart Buttercup in White Coral, and use an old pink hair ribbon as the sash. So many of Elaine's patterns, so little time, LOL.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm working on a sweater for my youngest daughter.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Nearly finished a hat for my daughter, then not to start anything new until I have finished at least half of my WIPs. Happy new year


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Will be knitting some sold clothes for my daughter's step daughter, once I find out the size of the doll and source patterns. Also do cross stitch and card making. Started making cards for birthdays and next Christmas

already. Happy New Year to all KP's and health and happiness xx


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Working on my Lazy Girl Shawl, a KAL I started in Dec. with one of my knitting groups. Easy knit but very time consuming. Then it's up in the air - tons of UFO's and WIPs I need to finish and my queue gets longer every day. :lol: Happy New Year to everyone!!!


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I finished the scarves I made for Christmas and now am working on a double knit scarf for me.


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

I have begun a jumper for a new grandaughter who will be born in mid February.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

As with others, first prophecy for 2013 is to finish up some things I've been working on. There is the cross stitch I need to finish for the State Fair. I'll probably be working on that while watching Grandkids and football. Go Big Red! Go Huskers!


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

That sounds gorgeous, Joy, can we please see it when it is finished?


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Happy New Year!
I finally started my first Ashton shawl. I've been putting other things ahead of it, but decided to finally sit down and get started. Wish me luck!


----------



## kingjohn8411 (Nov 7, 2012)

I will try to finish an afghan I am making for my niece. It's a house warmimg gift


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

I am finishing off yet another animal hat. I acquired a lovely book on animal hats and have become very popular with my grandchildren and even their friends. I have knit several dogs, penguin, chicken, fox, rabbits etc.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

I am knitting a lightweight, drop stitch scarf for warm day wear. Should have been finished months ago!


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

Just started my first ever Huggable bear. Making him in a dark brown eyelash wool and I know he is going to look adorable and have lots of hugs. Not sure yet what to knit after he is done - watch this space.......

HAPPY NEW YEAR to all my knitty friends!


----------



## barbsknitcro (Dec 23, 2012)

I will not have a chance to work on my projects today--will have company tomorrow o have so much cooking to get started--this will be our Christmas with our sons--
Happy New Year everyone-Barb


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Happy New Year to all. I am finishing a Mickey Mouse afghan for a friend. I though I would be finished by now but had the flu and felt miserable. I have only ten more rows to go.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> First let me say Happy New Year to all. May it be a better year for you than last and may we all have PEACE.
> I have been working on things all this last year to get finished by Christmas. Didn't happen... sadly I have 3 baby afghans that didn't get finished and a couple of scarfs. Too many family emergencies took their toll on my time. Long drives across the state to assist one or the other of my sisters whom I love dearly but needed my time too. So, my first project is to finish one of the scarfs then on to the other and then on to finishing the last of the baby afghans. Then to get them posted.
> So, what is your first project for the new year?


I am working on a black scarf for our grandson..who requested it after he saw the knitted hat I made for his dad..we bought him a knitted hat because my husband thought he would want it..he liked it but I believe he would have like a knitted home made one instead..perhaps I'll knit him a hat to go with the scarf...


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

I have started knitting a wool jacket and have promised myself to finish this project before starting another. I know quite impossible


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

I have just invited my Duds for Doras group to start a Calendar CAL for 2013. I'm going to be crocheting snowpants for my 18" dolls.

And a BLESSED NEW YEAR to each of you and yours.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I will try to work on a cowl I started for our granddaughter that didn't get started before Christmas. My daughter brought yarn at Christmas time and asked for mittens to match the scarf I made her for Christmas. It is varigated yarn so is interesting to see what they look like when they are done.


----------



## Mel66 (May 14, 2011)

Happy New Year to all our fellow KPers from bonnie (freezing cold) Scotland

I have been knitting a black aran cardigan for a friend and I really need to get on with it. I am hoping that today I might at least get some of it done. It is so difficult to knit in the evenings - now I remember why I don't choose to knit with black very often. 

Take care everyone and hope 2013 is a good year for all.


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

I am trying to finish an afghan, which i wanted to finish for Christmas, but it will be in time for a birthday coming up instead. I also just learned how to knit in the round on circulars and to do a rib stitch, so i started a hat. When i finish i would like to make my first sweater on my knitting machine. Have a wonderful New Years.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

I started the tool set from New Knits on the Block last night, so I will work on that today. I have declared 2013 The Year of the Sock, and will make socks throughout the year to give as gifts at Christmas. I'm sure other projects will grab my attention along the way!


----------



## helen4930 (Dec 21, 2011)

And a Happy New Year to everybody from me here in London - the sun is shining so that's a great start after the relentless rain we've had.
I'm going to get on with finishing the baby shawl for my niece whose little bundle arrives in April. It's done in four quarters then all are stitched together and a border is knitted on - two quarters finished and the third started yesterday. And then I have loads of gorgeous patterns for many more baby items - can't wait to get going with all of them!


----------



## Pigmini (Dec 5, 2012)

The fair isle jumper that my MIL started for herself 4 years ago, stopped when she made a couple of things for others, and couldn't get back into the pattern!! The final bit is almost finished... then she will do the neckband for herself. Finishing off the front for her.... At 91 she's still knitting for the world!!! LOL


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Happy New Year! I will be finishing a flapper-style crocheted hat that I started yesterday.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

I've just finished an Edwina shawl for my Mum and started another for my MIL. Also knitting a cute hoodie for my granddaughter who will be born at the end of March, and a baby blanket for my DIL's brother and wife who are expecting a little girl in February.

Jan xx


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Well...My brand new project is crocodile slippers for all the grands. My WIPs are 2 scarves and a ruffle skirt, waiting to start - a robot sweater for grandson #2, (GS #1 got the fish sweater) To do list is sweaters for the granddaughters.


----------



## claude (Dec 1, 2012)

Happy New Year to all you crafting buddies! I started a little boys cardigan on New year's eve so hopefully my crocheting skills will continue to flourish this year.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Started an afghan after Christmas that my son has requested. Hope to finish it this month. Also will be working on shawl for the Lace Workshop here on KP. Want to knit an Ashton Shawl soon as well as one of Gypsycream's bears.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Morning Ladies..Happy 2013..I just finished a 2 piece poncho, my first. I am blocking the pieces as we speak I need to sew them together..I will send a picture when I am done..This Sat. I start my first sweater(adult).I am taking a class at my local yarn shop. I can't wait...I need to have that confident. I see all the beautiful things you ladies and gents make . I want to learn how ...I have only been knitting for one and half years..So all this is new to me. You know I will be asking for all your help .


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

unfortunately, my job!


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

I've started on my hat/scarf/mitten sets for the homeless that I give out, with the help of my grandson, every year at Christmas time. Can't seem to make enough of them. I take time to make things for the family and want to make an afghan for a wedding gift in Sept. Keep clicking the needles!


----------



## Peggy G (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a great nephew due any day now so I need to finish up a baby blanket I'm knitting for him. I hope to begin a hat today for a sister in law but I have a ist of several in my dropbox to do asap. Not enough time to knit!! Maybe that should be my New Years resolution...knit more, sleep less!! Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've just started Stephen West's Boneyard Shawl, but I have two other projects going at the same time.


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

Happy New Year KPer's and Admin.

I started my first Gypsycream "pocket bear" last evening for my daughter in mauve worsted, so I will finish that up today. Then back to my cousin's "hot water bottle" cover.

There doesnt seem to be any eyelash available in the stores so far, so perhaps I will try a larger bear later today in "lght & lofty" a boucle type yarn.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

I have to finish off a complicated pattern cardigan in dark plum for my sister-in-law. It's something I have to knit during the day with strong natural light because my eyesight isn't good enough at night. However, the festive season preparations, visiting relatives, babysitting granddaughters, picking fruit & maintaining the vegie garden have meant no daylight hours to knit!!! I'm really wanting to get on to a couple of projects I have picked up from KP posts. My younger daughter also gave me a book titled '75 Fish, Shells, Coral & Marine Creatures to knit & crochet' by Jessica Polka that I want to delve into. Lots of items I can make to decorate tea cosies, hats, etc..


----------



## Peggy G (Dec 15, 2012)

Annmilla said:


> I have started knitting a wool jacket and have promised myself to finish this project before starting another. I know quite impossible


I don't believe there is any such thing as only having "one" project going at a time!! Too many ideas and visions of seeing completed projects to just work on one at a time! LOL! Happy New Year!


----------



## lr8465 (May 24, 2012)

Happy new year to all. I have just finished a pair of mittens and have had a request from no.3 son (16) for a cosy scarf. Which I started about 10pm last night, manage about 8" of it before i went to bed. Have about 1 million things i want to make but not enough time in the day.


----------



## bonnielart12 (Apr 26, 2012)

I am working on a circular shrug in Berrocco's Boho yarn that I expect I will keep as a present to myself! I got so many knitting books for Christmas that I expect I will be working from those particularly "How Tea Cozies Changed the World",


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

I shall be frogging a cardigan I made for myself, it was from a free Berroco pattern called Sheila. The picture on the pattern looks lovely but the fit of the shoulders and sleeve are awful. It's in 2 x 2 rib and the shoulders droop and the sleeves bunch under the arms. I'm so dissapointed, it's in some lovely mohair mix in a beautiful shade of lavender. I shall be looking for a classic raglan gardigan pattern and starting again.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I will be working on a tea cosy my daughter has requested in the colours of her Port Merion dishes. So I am knitting one with a white base and layers of deep pink, mauve, and pale blue petals sewn to the base and a design of green around the bottom.


Sounds lovely!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I have to finish a sweater for baby grandson then have to re knit a cardigan I made as a Xmas gift whic was much too small!


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Peggy G said:


> Annmilla said:
> 
> 
> > I have started knitting a wool jacket and have promised myself to finish this project before starting another. I know quite impossible
> ...


You are right I was trying to convince myself. I am just going to carry on as normal. Too many lovely wools and colours and of course going to work every day keeps you back from your projects
Ann


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Finishing up a baby afghan, and then knitting a few chemo hats for a dear friend. Please keep Patty in your prayers. She has a long treatment schedule ahead of her.


----------



## susan skipp (Jul 7, 2012)

I will be finishing a long cardigain been on hold.asI have been knitting for new Grandson Edward. Happy new year to everyone


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Happy New Year,
A friend of mine made me beautiful placemats, but I still needed three more. Found the fabric on ebay to make the three. Also am working on a "Yo-Yo" quilt needed for Aug. Started a "Christmas hat" up to 15 rows (just practicing) I usually bounce back & forth to keep from getting bord. All this while hubby watches the football game on TV---but we are together!
MRS. VERY GOOD


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have to finish this mitten..hat and one mitten done...then have scarf set to make...


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

Need to finish off a jumper and then a jacket but knowing me, once all the decorations are down and packed away and life returns to normal I will more than likely start on something new. Got to try and get my stack of yarn down, it's overtaking the house.


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

Thumbs on a pair of fingerless mitts for my 96 year old Dad. His hand are always cold - I never thought he would wear the fingerless mittens, but he put them on and asked if I would please make him some more - who knew?


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i am working on jacket for myself and some much needed slippers for bil to wear as his feet are getting bigger he is very ill and wasting away.the slippers are four squares stitch together i will post when done.happy new year everyone


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just finished up a pair of socks for my DH yesterday, so have been able to get back to Edwina shawl that kept on being put aside as I knit things for Christmas. Want to finish that, then want to knit an Ashton shawletter for my GD's birthday at the end of this month. Also have a ruffled scarf for my daughter on the go that I am going to knit alternating with the Edwina.

Sue


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I made a hat for my DIL and my son called yesterday and told me she has worned it everyday since Christmas and had remarked that she hopes I make some more. Well, I will! One in every color.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm teaching someone to knit fingerless gloves with picot bind off. When I teach, I knit the same item... and stop at particular parts so that I can demonstrate the technique. When they're done, I'll gift them to her. So, I'll be knitting the second glove on the 1st as I watch the Rose Parade, and we will meet again on the 2nd.

Then I'll return to the Viking hats that I'm making for my grand-nephews... and finish the "Dodger" socks for my 23-year-old grandson. 

After all that, I'll begin the socks I promised to seven cousins, and a pair for one of my daughters. Oh, and I have to put in a lining on an adorable cable pattern purse that I make for another daughter. This should keep me out of trouble, huh?

Happy New Year all!!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I will be working on sleeves for my sister and some hats! She is in need of every thing no matter how much she has and is forever cold!


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

I am working on a project for myself for once. I am making a scarf out of cascade eco duo yarn that i recieved for Christmas. Its a free design by cascade yarns. Very soft and and its very pretty. Happy New year to all my fellow Kpers.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I did manage to finish all my Christmas gifts in time, but I've started a crocheted deer hat for my Etsy shop. Next I will be knitting myself a hat and cowl set for very cold days, like the ones I gave for Christmas. I also need to make socks, as I gave my daughter four or five pairs from my sock stash.


OH OH OH, how ONE day I want to say "my sock stash" ! I've just learned to make socks and can't make them fast enough....gave 3 pair as Christmas gifts; have one pair on the needles now that a co worker wants to buy and have YET to make a pair for myself....but will be there soon !


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

karenh said:


> Happy New Year!
> I finally started my first Ashton shawl. I've been putting other things ahead of it, but decided to finally sit down and get started. Wish me luck!


I really want to start the Ashton shawl too, but not sure I'm advanced enough. The author of the pattern Dee O'Keefe has said just "do it". She assures me I will be able to make it. I think the stitches will be easy to understand, but I worry about following a chart, which I have never done before. How experienced are you? Have you picked out your yarn yet?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Happy New Year to you and to all. I will be making Mary Jane's for the AG doll and thinking of making a scarf before the new Dee O'keefe pattern is released.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I dug in to my many knitting bags and found two pairs of socks completed and four more in various stages. I am going to finish them all and gift them to members of my prayer shawl group.

I always have a prayer shawl going and hats and mittens for school kids. I plan on making a wingspan for my daughter and a three button shawl for me.

Hopefully, my stash will be dwindling at least a little.


----------



## Miminancy (May 18, 2012)

I finished all my Christmas projects, but have a granddaughter who will be 12 on Jan 29. I am making her a lace scarf with Paton's Lace yarn and then I have to finish the bridal gown for her 18 inch doll and make a bridesmaid's dress for her little sister's doll. Then it will be back to knitting prayer shawls and baby blankets for our church knitting group, the Heartmenders.

Happy New Year to all I have met here!


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

I will be on the second third of a baby's blanket and a teeny weeny cardigan for a new born expected in July ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Please try it, it is quite simple after you get the hang of it, remember to use markers and stop after each right side row to count your stitches, patience is a virtue!! I have been knitting for 50 years now and I can tell you that I tried to second guess the pattern well, just follow the chart, read it carefully and follow it and you will be amazed at how well it all falls into place. Good luck to you and have a Happy New Year.


Florida Gal said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New Year!
> ...


 .


----------



## Jennyp1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Me I am trying to finish a jumper for myself,as my husband says I need to be more colourful. He is right. Tomorrow it is back to work, and less time to myself.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I will be making my husband's other slipper. When that is finished, I will work on my grandson's sweater. He has requested a navy blue one with a red stripe, so I have started a top down pullover with cables on the sleeves.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Working on baby caps for Congo. I am using my Knifty Knitter so they go fast.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> A hat for a friend that she needs to wear at night while sleeping.


Ever since having double pneumonia back in 1985, I have slept with a soft thin 'airline' blanket over my head and tucked in around my neck.

I have 2 - one is red and the other is blue. The red one is quite worn and other is used when the red is being washed.

Maybe your friend would like a hat with scarf attached.


----------



## cbektas (Dec 11, 2012)

Happy New Year to all. I will be finishing a pair of socks for myself that I stopped working on to do holiday projects.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I did manage to get all of my Christmas gifts done on time-hooray. Today I am starting an infinity scarf and mittens for my daughter's bday on the 25th. Have made a new years goal of knitting one of the beautiful shawls that I have bookmarked over the past year, for me. Haven't done anything for myself in years.
Many projects in mind, plenty to take up the entire year. Get excited just thinking about that.
Happy New Years to all!!


----------



## knitterme (Sep 23, 2012)

i am beginning again or beginning again day / re.doing a rasta hat i got too small and then too big / today i start it one more time and this time will be absolutely perfect and fun


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

I expect to finish a twisted (cable) edged scarf TODAY!!!


----------



## owlet2012 (Oct 19, 2012)

I will be working on knitting my first pair of socks on circular needles.


----------



## pattyj (Nov 24, 2012)

I am working on a new slipper pattern that is worked all in one piece. It is very interesting using short rows for shaping. They kind of look like moccasins. The pattern is called Friday Slippers by Kristen TenDyke. I am making them for my daughter. She is moving to a much colder climate and the mother in my is trying to keep her warm.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

HAPPY NEW YEAR. I will still be working on last years projects.. A lace shawl for my daughters wedding (need to go back to my LYS for help as I messed it up and can 't figure out where) . I am also finishing an Afghan for another wedding and a baby cuddle sack and hat for my daughters soon to be sister in law.


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

A scarf for DH and a bear for starters, then who knows what will come next. OH yes,I promised my niece a Sashay scarf for her GD,


----------



## carol taylor (Jan 10, 2012)

I just finished knitting two preemie burial buntings and the hospital requests they be lined in soft flannel so today I will cut the flannel and sew it in, add the ribbons and they will be finished. Then back to knitting some bright cheerful things.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

socks


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy New Year at the moment I'm currently knitting a poncho.. and I'm crocheting african flower motifs and a scarf I'm working on also lol I just go from one to the other


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I will be learning to crochet - oh wait, I think I said that last year.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Finish two smocked nightgowns for two little girls, a scarf for my DH, and a tiny, tiny, tiny Gypsycream bear. Happy New year!!!! ;0)


----------



## clegrant (Sep 29, 2012)

I will be working socks for my granddaughter. I think I will finally assemble the sweater I knitted last year.


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

I will be shoveling 6 inches of snow out of my driveway; no knitting for me today. I will also be doing end of year paperwork and working for my mom


----------



## Lindalhs65 (Jul 28, 2012)

I've been knitting Warm up America squares to
Stash bust. Now I'm crocheting around them 
And joining for blanket. Have 2 wips a hat and
Boa yarn scarf to finish also.


----------



## Merrymary (Dec 16, 2012)

I started knitting a Cowichan (Siwash) sweater for my daughter and have to admit that I am quite enjoying the challenge. Had enough of knitting socks for a while as I made them as Christmas gifts for the entire family.


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

I will finish the thumbs on the Thrummed Mittens I am making my husband. Then I will finish my pair of wool/llama socks!!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I had been to an estate sale and was fortunate to get a rather good stash of yarn and also an unfinished woman's vest. I am working on finishing it as my very first adult sweater that I have done. I have always been making childrens sweaters but never an adult one. So hopefully this will turn out well.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

My first priority today is a "hemming emergency" for my son-in-law. He is flying to Texas on Thursday for his cousin's wedding reception and his new pants are too long. After I get that done, I have two shawls that were gifted on the knitting needles for Christmas to finish knitting and then to learn about blocking. I have to admit that I have the second of a pair of socks on needles and I pick that up for fun. And I started knitting the "not so itty-bitty giraffe" by Susan Anderson. I had purchased the online course from craftsy with a special deal that included the yarn. Of course, I thought I had the right size double pointed needles, but a trip to the fabric store after a soak in the local hot tub place (with my daughter) on Sunday took care of the right sized needles. So I am set for today! Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi ChocolatePom...Blessings to you and your family, and I pray for good health for all of you in 2013. We had family emergencies in 2012 as well, but the Lord puts us where we need to be, and He is in charge!!! The knitting is always available...so don't put pressure on yourself about it!!! Just ENJOY it when you can!!! I am making another "bunch" of mittens for some special needs kids...16 pair so far...they are a friend's classroom. Love doing it!!! Stay well and do FUN STUFF!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! HUGS!! GG


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

A scarf for my mother-in-law. She bought some yarn for a scarf, but she has too much pain to knit or crochet any longer. She gave me the yarn to use for myself, so I'm knitting the scarf she had planned to do for herself. Then something for my wonderful sister-in-law, who was very helpful and concerned about me during a recent illness. Then it' things for me.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am continuing to make squares from the 365 stitches a year calendar. I am making my 3rd one and I am really enjoying it. It is also a great way to use up some of my stash. HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have to finish an Irish Knit sweater, then start on my list of dead fish hats for the people i work with kids. Hopefully make something for myself.


----------



## Joan Surber (May 22, 2012)

I am finishing my daughters order of 22 prayer shawls. each one is 20x60" . I have 14 done and only eight more to go. She needs them for a seminar that she is in charge of next January, 2014. Then finish a sweater I started for myself last Spring.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

I am starting a blanket made of small lozenges, with double-stranded sock yarn. I found the idea on the website of do you mind if I knit > I tried to post the link but it was bloked by McAfee.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm about 1/4 of the way on a table runner.... it should go pretty fast now that I have worked out all the kinks in the pattern(reader) LOL its a simple pattern but I seemed to of fallen asleep while knitting it.. thank goodness for life lines...


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Happy New Year to all! I am working on a pink, beaded shawl designed by BooKnits that I found on Ravelry. It's a small, crescent shape and I am liking the way it is turning out--hopefully a good start to a new knitting year!!

Karen


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I have many WIP, but I'm still going to start a new project for the New Year. My granddaughter asked for a new poncho (but like the one I already made her.). My problem is the pattern goes up to 24 months,and she is a size 5. I'm not sure what I'll do. I guess I'll give it a shot and hopefully it will turn out ok. Wish me luck!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I like to begin working on future Christmas presents and also items for our church bazaar. Several of my friends gave me yarn as a present and I have had so much fun looking for patterns using their gifts of yarn.
I want to make some fun gifts, like beards and anemone hats for granddaughters and grandsons.....am having hip replacement surgery in middle of Jan. so I am stockpiling what I will work on then!!!!! It is so exciting!!!!


----------



## PWHITSON (Feb 6, 2011)

I worked on Christmas stocking from Sept. 1 until right before Christmas. Now working on baby stuff. Had completely ran out of all baby stuff. 3 new babies were born last year, so I've by stash of baby clothes replenished, Love to make baby clothes. There is always someone having a baby. Have a Happy New year everyone.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi, Can you tell me, if items are made on a knitting machine, can they still be called "hand knit"?
Thanks, Mary


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

I made a bunch of fingerless gloves as gifts. One friend gave hers to a sister with severe rheumatoid arthritis. I realized how comforting these sweaters for hands are and am making more. I also wear them whilst knitting.


----------



## josette (Jul 6, 2012)

I made to ruffle skirts for my 8 and 10 year old nieces. My 28 year old daughter said she would love one too. I am patiently waiting for the aran sashay to come it next week but my hands are itching to work on something.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

I started knitting/crocheting things for me. (It's all about me, me, me!) I am knitting a cable shawl and a sweater plus I have two pair of socks started-one knit, the other crocheted. I really do need a sweater and I want the shawl! The socks are needed, as well. 
Happy new year everyone and happy knitting!


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I did manage to finish all my Christmas gifts in time, but I've started a crocheted deer hat for my Etsy shop. Next I will be knitting myself a hat and cowl set for very cold days, like the ones I gave for Christmas. I also need to make socks, as I gave my daughter four or five pairs from my sock stash.


I looked at your beautiful items on etsy! Fantastic!
Can you tell me, if items are made on a knitting machine, can they still be called "hand knit"?
Thanks, Mary


----------



## AldaP (Nov 2, 2012)

If I can ever stop sneezing (achoo) I hope to finish the "magic loop" ( choo)socks whoops, I started last year! not much going on.. plus take down the tree. choo.choo. Happy New Year all!


----------



## yarnsmything (Dec 2, 2011)

I will be working on a baby hoodie I started before Christmas. I have until June 15 or so when the baby will be born. So finish that and throw in a few more baby things and then it will be back to Dee's shawls. Happy and Healthy New Year everyone.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Taking the tree down!!!!!!!


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

No knitting today will be working on taking down my Christmas things. lol Does anyone want to help? lmao


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Happy New Year! I am finishing up a baby blanket to donate, then quickly crocheting scrubbies and dishcloths that my grown daughters asked for, then I am going to curl up and wrk on something for me! Not sure what, yet- I crochet but maybe it's time to try knitting again.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Happy New Year, everyone! This is a great topic and I have enjoy reading everyone's comments. I am going to finish my Gypsycream Mooky Monkey today!!!! I meant it for a Xmas gift for my little boy Jay but I know he will love it when ever he gets it. TODAY. Just the two ears and tail to knit and then assemble and stuff. I will let him watch me do this part. He saw me finishing up other gifts for people after Christmas and wondered if I needed to finish something for him. I said Yes, I was finishing a surprise for him also. All in all I am very proud of the work I have done so far. 5 children's hats, 2 pairs of slippers, a hat and scarf set, fingerless gloves, 2 Pocket Bears with hoodies, a potatochip scarf and numberless wash cloths. I vow to learn how to post pictures this year. I really value all of you. You keep me imspired. This is a great fellowship. Love to you all.


----------



## nanamarge (Dec 18, 2012)

I just finished a slouch ht that I had not had time to finish over
the Christmas week as Hubby had medical issues. Thank God
for knitting projects when you are waiting hours int the local
emergency room. I almost finished the hat but had to do it
this morning in the New Year.

Happy New Year to all Keep those needles buzzing.


----------



## dorcaspwillis (Sep 1, 2012)

Happy new Year to all of my craft friends; I am working on a knit pattern for a [Peruvian Ruana] I am so excited!, then I need to learn how to post it , wish me luck! :lol:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Just started a afghan as a Christmas gift next year. ( This year) Decided to make all afghans and throws for everyone. So I am on the run.


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

I plan on knitting my grand daughter a sweater and take a sock knitting
Class with my friend.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy New Year!
I'm going to finish the cowl I started with yarn from my sister and sew up the two needle mittens for my daughter. I'm going to figure out what this fab fluffy bamboo yarn wants to be and I'm also going to tackle dpn's and cables.


----------



## handmadebytera (Sep 28, 2012)

I will be working on a "Look at my Lumberjack Beard!" and hat for a friend in my neighborhood.


----------



## mhird (Oct 8, 2012)

The sweater I've been working on. I already know what the next project is after I finish it, too!


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

A sweater for my little dog - about halfway done and need to finish it so she can wear it before Spring arrives!


----------



## Madison11 (Sep 27, 2012)

hristmas decorations will stay in place until I am in the mood,might be a while!Wondering if we want a what to eat today.So, my knitting project is for a grandaughter who didn't receive one for Christmas.She is all things pink girl, the yarn is called Cherries Jubilee from Red Heart, a cardi,I am halfway there.


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

Happy New Year to you, and of course all the other folk on here.

I'm finishing the second slipper for my friend, I made one yesterday so have to do the other to match it today.


----------



## anouk (Oct 31, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone......I'm currently knitting a pattern from Rowan....Bute sweater - fair Isle with 7 different colours.....just started the back.....It looks nice....will post a picture when done....


----------



## marilyn1977 (Nov 3, 2011)

Happy New Year to all my KP friends I have learned to respect and know. The first piece is a beanie hat with a crossbones and skull on it. Will take a picture and show what I have done. I am going to make two. Also, I have to finish a scarf of many colors along with fingerless gloves to match. Four or five of the pieces I want to finish are for late Christmas gifts, I was not able to finish in time. But I will now.


----------



## pattio (Oct 19, 2012)

Happy New Year to all. I will be finishing my first sock and go on to finish the other one. Illness slowed me down. Will also be working on a scarf that I started and want to finish. Then I want to do some 2 at a time toe up
socks as my feet are always cold. Will also be knitting up some dish cloths
to have on hand for my granddaughters as they request them every now and then. Have bought yarn to attempt to knit myself a sweater. Still looking for the right pattern. Want one you knit top down. Just a plain one
nothing fancy for my first one. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

My yarn shop had a great sale after Christmas.....So I am currently working on Stephen West's Purl Ridge Cowl in Cascade's Eco Duo.......love, love, love this yarn......I will definately use this yarn again...and as often as I can.....it's amazingly soft.....a pure pleasure to knit with...
julie


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

My BFF's 7th grandbaby is due in a couple of weeks.....I HAVE to start and quickly finish a baby blanket, as requested. One day...something for me...."maybe"...but, the joy of creating and gifting is at the top of my list always. So, I am not complaining!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see the skull and crossbones hat. I know that is not everyone's "cup of tea", but I would love to make one for my 2 YO GD...in pink. Haven't found the right pattern yet.



marilyn1977 said:


> Happy New Year to all my KP friends I have learned to respect and know. The first piece is a beanie hat with a crossbones and skull on it. Will take a picture and show what I have done. I am going to make two. Also, I have to finish a scarf of many colors along with fingerless gloves to match. Four or five of the pieces I want to finish are for late Christmas gifts, I was not able to finish in time. But I will now.


----------



## Canamaha (Nov 23, 2012)

today i will probably start the husband's 2nd glove and more than likely finish it..the 1st only took a couple of hours,and i may start on the matching hat or the stocking cap my daughter needs for her play.


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

I thought many of you would be taking a little break form all the crash knitting you've been doing. I am very suprised. Who says women aren't tough? lol


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

i will be sewing a sleeve into a sweater so i can wear it out to dinner this afternoon and then on to a sweater i'm crocheting for myself for a Feb. cruise to the panama canal.


----------



## Linda (Jan 16, 2011)

Getting Christmas decorations away and trying to start off the new year great! I started a hat for my husband last night and was working on it at midnight. Hopefully the new year will prove happy, healthy and productive.


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

I will be working on my cotton afghan that is almost finished. Another 8 inches or so in length and then I will be crocheting a border around it.
I have a few other projects to complete as well. I have a few other planned, but won't start them until these are completed.
Happy New Year one and all !
Peace be with you always.



ChocolatePom said:


> First let me say Happy New Year to all. May it be a better year for you than last and may we all have PEACE.
> I have been working on things all this last year to get finished by Christmas. Didn't happen... sadly I have 3 baby afghans that didn't get finished and a couple of scarfs. Too many family emergencies took their toll on my time. Long drives across the state to assist one or the other of my sisters whom I love dearly but needed my time too. So, my first project is to finish one of the scarfs then on to the other and then on to finishing the last of the baby afghans. Then to get them posted.
> So, what is your first project for the new year?


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I am organizing my stash, and finding that I have lots of yarn that I really like. Also found my WIPs, some yarn in projects that are permanently timed out and will be repurposed, and projects to finish. Found two Kachings. But am missing one project that was in time out. My intention is to finish all my WIPs in January and then go on fresh, with lots of yarn that I had forgotten I had.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Still working on my husband's Doctor Who scarf, having decided to abandon a small project I wasn't enjoying. My resolution: no "duty" knitting or crocheting. If it doesn't give me pleasure, I'm not going to spend time on it.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

Happy New Year!
I'll be finishing a trio of little socks for a lady who is using them for a project of her own. She ordered two sets of three. Sock #6 will be done in an hour or so.
Then, I will start a sock for myself since I haven't made a pair to keep in about a year.


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy New Year All!! 
I am working on lapghans for Hospice now that Christmas gifts have been given. My sister and I have a yearly project of making these .


----------



## JoyL (Mar 19, 2011)

I will be working on a Wingspan shawl. Happy New Year to every one


----------



## Nonicita (Jun 10, 2011)

My sister and I have decided to make lapghans for a local nursing home. We're using yarn that was in our Mother's stash. Some of the yarn is from Murphy's Mart which went out of business several years ago. Brings back loving memories of our Mom.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> First let me say Happy New Year to all. May it be a better year for you than last and may we all have PEACE.
> I have been working on things all this last year to get finished by Christmas. Didn't happen... sadly I have 3 baby afghans that didn't get finished and a couple of scarfs. Too many family emergencies took their toll on my time. Long drives across the state to assist one or the other of my sisters whom I love dearly but needed my time too. So, my first project is to finish one of the scarfs then on to the other and then on to finishing the last of the baby afghans. Then to get them posted.
> So, what is your first project for the new year?


I am working on some baby booties. Will finish those and then the green and white scarf for the Newtown collection....


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Just sat down to start a big aran afghan project. The first few rows establishing patterns is the toughest part, and I'm ready to start Row 9, so feel like I'm off and running. This one project will be my main knitting focus for the next 2-3 months.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Not sure if I should admit this, but after the baby Shetland shawl was finished my daughter introduced me to the knitting looms that her teenage patients were using & I'm now churning out hats for next years Xmas charities. They're addictive & my GD can now make one in an hour.A few more & I'll be back to 
"proper" knitting & crocheeting


----------



## Dancer13 (Nov 11, 2012)

First, let also wish everyone a happy and healthy 2013. I have 2 projects going. First, and foremost, is a surprise 'Hello Kitty' sweater for my 6 year old granddaughter. I want to finish it before I go to Ca to visit. And, I also started my 2nd cowl. That will probably have to be put aside for the moment.


----------



## Dancer13 (Nov 11, 2012)

BTW, I got the graph for Hello Kitty here. That's my granddaughter's favorite character.


----------



## jennyn (Dec 2, 2012)

Happy new year to you all I am just knitting a jumper for myself then hello kitty jumper for grandaughter and hoodie for grandson


----------



## will (Sep 30, 2012)

My first project is an afghan for my husband. He's 76 years old,has dementia and is always cold.
I wish everybody a healthy 2013


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Working on a shawl that I need to get finished by January 9th. It's my birthday and my friend's birthday and we usually celebrate together. So I'm surprising her with the shawl. Hope she likes it.


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

Yesterday I finished a baby afghan and last night started another. My plan is to also finish the 3 scarves I have started and to sew the seams on 2 sweaters. 
Abuela


----------



## Pigmini (Dec 5, 2012)

What looms are these Grandma G??? You've got to tell us after you've mentioned them!! LOL



Grandma G. said:


> Not sure if I should admit this, but after the baby Shetland shawl was finished my daughter introduced me to the knitting looms that her teenage patients were using & I'm now churning out hats for next years Xmas charities. They're addictive & my GD can now make one in an hour.A few more & I'll be back to
> "proper" knitting & crocheeting


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Mel66 said:


> Happy New Year to all our fellow KPers from bonnie (freezing cold) Scotland
> 
> I have been knitting a black aran cardigan for a friend and I really need to get on with it. I am hoping that today I might at least get some of it done. It is so difficult to knit in the evenings - now I remember why I don't choose to knit with black very often.
> 
> Take care everyone and hope 2013 is a good year for all.


I feel your pain... I agreed to make my DH an afghan and two panels are to be in black, the rest in reds and greys...


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Working on the sashay scarfs, thought I finished doing them but some family members asked me to make a scarf for them, then I really should finish the socks I'm making and for sure finish a sweater I started months ago. This is what I promised myself for the New Year.

Happy New Year everyone, wishing you all Health, Wealth and Happiness.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I am finishing a baby blanket I started, then I will work on the wool sweater for ME that I had to put aside to finish Christmas gifts. First thing I've made for myself in years.
HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## Judy50 (Nov 5, 2012)

This sounds so pretty .

Post a picture when u r finished, I would love to see it

Happ New Year

Judy


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

josette said:


> I made to ruffle skirts for my 8 and 10 year old nieces. My 28 year old daughter said she would love one too. I am patiently waiting for the aran sashay to come it next week but my hands are itching to work on something.


Josette, I knit ruffled skirts for two granddaughters (ages 6 and 9) for Christmas. Their daddy joked that he would wear one too - to shake his booty! If the pattern came in large sizes and the yarn wasn't so pricey, I'd knit him one - he'd wear if for Halloween!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Finishing some Fair Isle star patterned mittens.....


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow everyone is so busy. I hope I have time today to complete a carseat blanket for a coworker who is due in March. I need to finish slippers I am making for myself(Don"t really like making these too many parts) I would like to make an afghan sometime this year


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Finish a fisherman's wool knit sweater for me! Yea! I gave sweaters to both daughters for Christmas, so now it's my turn!


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ravin are those boxers in your avatar I Love Boxers They are so sweet


----------



## Becky T (Jan 7, 2012)

I am going to try something new. Knitted jewelry!! Wish me luck. It's my B-Day, so I get to do whatever!!!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have many WIPs that I need to finish. But today I'll probably be working on the knit "Ode to Joy" hat for my sister.


----------



## clcure (Nov 11, 2012)

Alas, I didn't finish all my Christmas gifts. I have one and a half socks to go to finish the two pair that didn't get done--I sold a bunch of items and also had to move--that's my story and I'm sticking to it!!


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

more spinning, working on a knitted cabled scarf and plan on setting up my loom for a scarf project.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

joycevv said:


> Finishing some Fair Isle star patterned mittens.....


This is what I am dying to try. I have the yarn, & pattern but can't seem to get both my hands working with the yarn in one and the yarn in the other. I seem to be too spastic.


----------



## Eileenanne (Jan 1, 2013)

I am knitting this little cardigan for my granddaughter. 
http://www.anniescatalog.com/knit/detail.html?prod_id=81159&cat_id=1024
It is knitted from the top down, and for the first part of the yoke, there are detailed instructions for the pattern and increases.
Markers are put in to indicate where to increase on every second row to shape the sleeves BUT - and here is the strange part - from then on there is no stitch count! There is an increase row and a purl row which are repeated till the required length is reached, then the sleeves sts go on to a holder and increases are indicated for the lower part, again until the required length is reached.

I have been knitting for over 50 years, and this is the first time I have not known how many stitches I ought to have.

I am about three quarters of the way through the main part and it looks fine. It's just a bit strange not knowing if I have the "right" number of stitches.

Happy New Year to you all, from a wet and dull Glasgow, Scotland. I have been reading the forum for a while, but this is my first post.

Eileenanne


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy New Year. Our 3 year old granddaughter and almost one year old grandson are on their way to spend the day with grandma and grandpa so their mommy and daddy can be alone awhile and go out on a date. Yesterday I started a sweater for GS birthday on the 21st. It is a pretty rusty brown and will have a truck on the front. Loves cars and trucks already. 

Then I have some other WIPs....leg warmers and ballet sweater for GD, giraffe, couple scarves and more ideas than I can handle

Just received this picture of GS from across town ...who is now on his way here. Let the fun begin!


----------



## Eileenanne (Jan 1, 2013)

Sorry - posted twice!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Becky T said:


> I am going to try something new. Knitted jewelry!! Wish me luck. It's my B-Day, so I get to do whatever!!!


Happy BD! I have a GS turning 2 today & a GD turning 14 today. They are bro & sis & the GD didn't want to share her BD (her bro was born 6 wks early but doing fine now). But now she's ok with sharing it. So interesting. Their sis shares a BD with their mother(Dec.10). So daddy has to shell out a lot of money in Dec. & Jan.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Knitwitgma said:


> Happy New Year. Our 3 year old granddaughter and almost one year old grandson are on their way to spend the day with grandma and grandpa so their mommy and daddy can be alone awhile and go out on a date. Yesterday I started a sweater for GS birthday on the 21st. It is a pretty rusty brown and will have a truck on the front. Loves cars and trucks already.
> 
> Then I have some other WIPs....leg warmers and ballet sweater for GD, giraffe, couple scarves and more ideas than I can handle
> 
> Just received this picture of GS from across town ...who is now on his way here. Let the fun begin!


Just saw this pic & thought 1 of my own pics had somehow shown up. My Gkids like to do this too. I wonder if they consider it when making the doors of dishwashers. Haven't heard of 1 breaking yet but it's scary.


----------



## m. jean (May 20, 2011)

After making 15 beer mittens for my Colorado son to give to his ski buddies, and a double layer sock hat, I am making chunky ear flap hats. Still looking for a sweater pattern for my Red Heart Boutique Magical yarn.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Working on my 9th baby afghan for Luke Air Force Base wives. Since both of the yarn shops anywhere near me closed this last year, I've ordered yarn on the internet. Been pleased with the service and convenience. Just got a new batch of yarn to start number 10 afghan when this one is finished.


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm going to swatch for the Downton Abbey Mystery KAL from Jimmy Beans Wool on Ravelry and I'm going to wind some yarns I have waiting.


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow, wow I wish my guys were as helpful as that young man in the dishwasher, they are 20 and 21 yo and can just about get their cups to the sink for me!


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Trying to finish as many projects in my bag as humanly possible, but alas, falling short.


----------



## creations822 (Sep 26, 2012)

I too had great plans, but that's okay, and I'm working on a cotton crochet brimmed hat looking forward to spring and summer.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

I have no wip and I can't believe it. My son wants a hat but can't decide on the color and waiting for the first grandbaby so I don't know to start on pink or blue. Itching to start something. I made a grab ball and can't quite get the hang of sewing it together,lol. Made a hat on my new loom, and learning how to use a cricut machine for my paper projects, but can't do that watching tv. Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I've been working on a new doll over the holidays.... based on the basic ballerina body, a more 'everyday' sort of doll! I'm quite pleased with how she's turned out, so I shall be working on some more variations.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I am working on finishing the Quilted Lattice Knit Ascot I am making, and using my new yarn drum that I posted the picture of (In the Pictures section) Then I am going to start on trying to make the 1840s night cap pattern

http://www.etsy.com/listing/62504184/quilted-lattice-ascot-pdf-knitting


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm working on a crochet afghan that was not ready by Christmas since this is the first I have ever crochet. It's coming along. Next will be a knitted wrap for my DIL then on to baby items, since I will be a first-time grandma in June.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Well, just as lst year, my resolution was to finish one project before I started another. You guessed it, it didn't happen. I now have a basked, quite obvious in my knitting area, that contains ufp's (unfinished projects). I have now made a deal with myself that I can't buy anymore yarn until they are done. We'll see if this works. But in my own defence, I did finish many more than I had the year before!I will have to live until I'm 150 to use up all my yarn!

Happy New Years to all.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Well, I finished a Caterpillar Scarf last night for my GD, even with the dratted dog leaping over the side table into my lap twice to see if he could chase the cats. I started a bow headband for her (she wants one just like her cousins' who both want a second one, as does their mother, sigh). I did pull out a pattern for a felted cat bed for Thing 1 (Thing 2 has taken over the one we bought and Thing 3 is happy in the sock basket at the moment). I've also got three babies to knit for, or is it four???? Don't know, haven't kept count.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

Here, today, 1st Jan, I have been working on my Christmas project, a stole-cum-shrug in a reversible two-row easy rib lace pattern - it is now three-quarters finished, complete, I hope, by Twelfth Night!

Edna


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Scarf for grandson.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

The knitted gifts I planned for this year didn't get done (4 market bags) so I am making them now, quick & easy, and I won't have to worry about Christmas 2013! Then on to some WIPs. Now please, someone, help me remember where I put the finished items! Should go in office supply closet. We'll see. : ). Happy New Year, everyone.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I will be finishing a black cap for my nephew who is policeman.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Happy New Year! I started yesterday a baby helmet hat and planning to finish it today and start a pair of booties as well. Not much time ti knit today I have three hours of yoga practice and than a class to teach.I will be blissed out by tonight and putting that energy into my project.
PEACE 
LOVE
LIGHT


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

You sound busy and stressed. How about knitting a wine bottle cover??? I love the pet names!! lol


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Happy New Year, I am finishing a pair of boot toppers for my DD
then plan to start a market bag. I have been sick since Christmas Eve, and knitting has saved my sanity; however, cant clear my head enough to knit anything but simple, mindless projects.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I am working on a baby blanket. Don't have anyone to give it to yet but a friend's daughter is having a baby so might give it to her. There are LOTS of things I want to do though, one of which is an afghan for my husband. He is really picky with colours but doesn't want to tell me what colour he really wants.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I started a new afghan yesterday, I have another afghan on the go.
I still have to finish sewing curtains for my sons bedroom, re-sewing a quilt cover for our bedrooom. 
So there is lots to do by the end of 2013. LOL


----------



## Merrymary (Dec 16, 2012)

Knit him a pink and purple stripped one if he isn't going to tell you what color that he wants


----------



## Rev-Linda (Oct 28, 2012)

Happy New Year Everyone.
For the last 2 months I have been making ruffle Scarfs.
I started to make them for my self.
Well everyone wanted to buy them.
I made some for gifts and sold a lot of them so I made
over 50 of them and I still don't have one made for me.
I will make some for me and then start making clothes for my Cabbage Patch dolls.Rev. Linda


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Helix scarf/cowl (not enough yarn for scarf,really), baby blanket, new cuffs on a sweater. crochet bag.


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm working on hats for the homeless -my goal is to finish one a day through the month of January. Alternating with that during the day I'm working on a bag to felt, a ruffle scarf, and a sweater for a friend. I guess I get bored easily so I like to move from one wip to another. 

Today I have no obligations to take anyone anywhere so it will be a great day of relaxing and knitting for me!


----------



## donnacarlson61 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a few knitting projects that need the ends woven in, tassles added, a mitten to match the one I did, etc. My goal is to get these in the mail by the end of this week.

I have sewing projects that are unfinished that are demanding my attention. I'm making cardigans out of men's sweatshirts - made two as gifts, have three to go.

Oh, and yes, I have a holiday table runner that I started in September that needs to be finished.

NO NEW PROJECTS UNTIL I FINISH A FEW OF THESE OLD ONES.


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

I am sure I will pick up the needles at some point today, But first, I have to get this diningroom/craftroom/computer room looking like we didn't just toss things in and forget it. I started a headband for winter last night, but it just doesn't look right, ribbit (frogging it) I want to get started on a lacy scarf that I have put off for two years...I think I can follow the pattern now, so will try that again.
AND have potatoe soup in the crockpot, that and some baked ham sandwiches are dinner for tonight. Nice and easy...Happy New Year all,


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

My first project, which I have already started, is to make an entralac afghan for my cousin's two year old son. I am going to use up a lot of my stash.


----------



## pattyj (Nov 24, 2012)

I hate it when I fall asleep knitting! You never know what you will end up with!


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

hahahaha as I have been in my stash alot these past months, I too realize I will have to live well beyond 100 to use it all up!
But alas, sales are coming and well of course I will have to go and check them out!!!
A blessed year to all my knitting friends!


----------



## weisense (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm currently trying to decide what to knit next. It was interesting reading all these posts.


----------



## Kmig (Jan 29, 2012)

A fawn colored, cap-sleeve, asymetrical pullover that looks like it's buttoned at the top, for my college age granddaughter. I have requests from my younger granddaughter, her 13 year old sister, and her aunt, my daughter, for two more. It's a good day to knit while watching football bowl games all day!


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

No knitting until this evening when I'll work on a pair of socks I started back in the fall as a traveling projectl. I'll be in my big closet thats a big mess of yarn, patterns and who knows what else!!! Can't even walk in it.....guess it might take me all of January!!!! ;(

Noreen


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

Happy New Year to ALL! I am making a pair of "photographers mittens" from a pattern that I found on Ravelry. They will be for my sister-in-law's birthday in February.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I am 3/4 done, knitting a chunky rib stitch scarf for my 15 year old nephew.

Then it's back to the tiny stitches of my fingerless gloves that I keep putting aside!

Fisherwoman


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Happy new year to everyone
I am in the middle of a cardi for my dd so will be working on this to get it finished.


----------



## HelenClevedon (Dec 6, 2012)

I keep looking at my stash and patterns, and trying to match the two
Someone talked about all our efforts being for others but we couldn't use all we knit! I knit to keep artritis at bay so am happy just to pootle along doing small things


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Working on a pair of socks for me. Finished daughter's pair and she is happily wearing them. Also using up stash to make a few hats for charity.

Otherwise, the tedious task of documenting deductibles for income taxes. In NJ we can deduct medical expenses, and we had a bunch of them last year, co-pays mostly. I do a cover sheet for every aspect of taxes and it saves the accountant hours and me mega bucks for his time.

Hope you all have a Happy New Year and find patterns with no errata to hunt down!


----------



## Jakers1 (Jul 27, 2012)

I finished all my Christmas projects on time, and am working on a shawl - for me. I am going on a cruise and thought it would be good to have one for the trip.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

That would be too funny. Unfortunately he doesn't have enough of a sense of humor to get that one. Really love the idea though. :thumbup:


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Am slowly able to knit again, (and allowed!) So will be workingon a baby hat for my kiddies charity. Steph. Happy New Year everyone!! Steph


----------



## ricottapie (Oct 3, 2011)

Well, since I haven't been able to make up my mind on a new project for the last month, I ran across a note I jotted down a long time ago about garter stitched 8X8 various colored squares stitched together for a stash blanket. Many many years ago in my crotchet days, I made a blanket of squares that were attached together with black leaf embroidery stitch. I think I will do the same with this knit blanket instead of seaming the squares. The black really brings out the colors. I may even knit odd shaped pieces and make it like a crazy quilt.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Oh my, I got all but one of my wips finished and now have added several more. I'm swamped again.


----------



## Pigmini (Dec 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday Becky!!!



Becky T said:


> I am going to try something new. Knitted jewelry!! Wish me luck. It's my B-Day, so I get to do whatever!!!


----------



## mholder (Nov 3, 2012)

Cowichan sweater for my nephew.

I would also like to make thrump slipper boots, but I havenot yet found the pattern I've been looking forward.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I will be working on "beard hats" for 2 of my grandsons.


----------



## Paulene (Dec 20, 2012)

Starting the New Year with hot chocolate in my new cup, and a simple hat on the needles. Nothing to hard, keeping it simple.


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

I have two 2 sox's that need mates.... must finish them.
also 2 scarfs. I like working on several projects at once. May even start a spring sweater.. New Years Day is great for an excuse to sit and knit. Happy New Year to all you lovely knitters.


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm making hats for the Israeli Army.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

New slippers for my husband and will he be surprised! Pray for world PEACE, as we did at mass this morning. Happy New Year, everyone, and may you have good health and be safe.
Jean from Michigan


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy New Year to all of you! I have an infinity cowl to finish for DS's fiance. Then I will be starting felted mittens for me. And more socks! There is almost always socks on the needles, no matter what else I am working on. I also have a slipper pattern I want to start, and a new sweater for me............

But today's knitting will be on the infinity cowl.


----------



## Janet Odell (Jul 9, 2011)

26 acts of kindness...hats for the maternity wing at a local hospital. I have 1 done and have started 2. Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## wadnilmom (May 21, 2011)

I'm finishing up my "Thick-knit Car Coat" (knit picks pattern), a quick hat for my son (who misplaced his other hand-me-down one), working on a lace scarf (my first attempt), and a 'lego brick' afghan for youngest son (I have 1 1/2 years to get it done, so it's not a top priority yet)...and there's so much more to think about and so much stash waiting....


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm going to clean up my sewing room, it was turned into a babies room for the holidays!


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

I will be alternately working on charity socks and when I need a change, a charity pullover. After that .... :-D


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

For Christmas, I made my mother a shawl using Bernat Pipsqueak yarn and she loves it so much she said she would like to have an afghan made from the same yarn. I started it yesterday, which was as soon as I could. Even though I started it yesterday, as far as I'm concerned it's my first project of 2013. Now that I've gotten the oxtails in the crockpot I'm picking up the needles and getting down to some serious knitting.  Oops, I'll be knitting after I finish looking at today's Forum Digest  :thumbup:


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm going to play catch up with spinning up most of my fiber and then using the handspun yarn for gifts. I have been spinning a wee bit today. But I am still feeling yucky from the bug I caught from my grands. Hopefully in a day or two it will be gone.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I've an orange angora shawlette OTN ATM. It's knit side to side and I was trying to use all the angora yarn, however, it's not going to happen! there will probably be enough of the yarn left to work into the cuffs of Frankensocks. I ordered the yarn before I looked into whether or not angora was good for socks (it's not) so I had to switch gears. It will still help keep me warm, just on another part of my body!

I've also a pair of socks going and am going to start another shawl today. Like I need ANOTHER, but I fell in love with a shawl on pinterest, only to discover that it was a premade item available in an online store. However, I found the same look at least, in a pattern on the Lion Brand website!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Started a shawl this Morning, but crocheting it.


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm almost done with a pair of wool/silk/cashmere socks for myself. Then I'm going to start a hooded sweater vest for my best friend, a belated Xmas gift.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I tried to finish off a cashmere and merino wool scarf on the last day of 2012. I failed miserably. But picked up the knitting needles again today...I'm hoping to finish it this evening, ready to be photographed later on in the week. So this is officially my first project to be finished in 2013.


----------



## gundydee (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm going to give Tunisian crochet a try. Just got my new Tunisian hooks shortly before Christmas, and I've been itching to get at them. First, though, I have to finish a poncho I'm crocheting and a white cardigan I'm knitting.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Finishing a Harry Potter scarf then taking an esty class for a lace sweater for my daughter


----------



## Ashadaum (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm a bartender and my wrists hurt from making so many drinks last night that I canr work on the cowl I'm making. Booo.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm finishing up a sweater I started in late November. The pullover's knitted out of six colors of Berroco "Boboli" variegated yarn. I started out, on the back, with trying to get all the colors to run from one to the next as unbrokenly as possible. But after doing the back, I just decided to close my eyes and put my hand into the knitting bag and knit whatever color I picked up.

The back's made in reverse stockinette stitch. The front and sleeves are stockinette stitch. Now I'm working on the BIG funnel neck. Last evening (you can tell I'm a big party person, can't you??!), I picked up the stitches for the funnel neck, and I'm knitting it in the round on my Denise Interchangeable circular needles. 

I've borrowed bits and pieces for this sweater from different sources, like a ribbing out of one of Nicki Epstein's books and the funnel neck out of "Simple Chic," by Jil Eaton. I'm gonna make the funnel neck about seven inches long and then bind off. Then all I've got to do is sew up the sweater, the part that's the least fun for me.

After that, I think I'll start in on a vest for DH.

Hazel


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't have any pressing projects for anyone (other than a couple of small Christmas trees for a friend), so I will just see a pattern - like it and knit it...Happy New Year to all.


----------



## cjhome20 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm knitting a Sweater for me!!! Free pattern I found on Lion Brand last summer. This one is perfect for me. It's 3/4 sleeve for my short arms. Pattern #70478AD.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

My granddaughter reminded me a few days ago that her baby is due March 25, not in June, as I mistakenly thought after hearing of another baby due then. So I have to be more diligent working on the afghan and read less for a while. Even more, my son who does early-morning chores on a farm in New Jersey needs a neck-warmer, and needs it now, so perhaps I should attack that before finishing the afghan. I have no pattern for a neck warmer and will have to guess, unless I can find a pattern in a book of patterns that I inherited from my mother-in-law in 1987. Her books went back to the '70s and show such classic styles that not much has changed in men's fashions since then (haircuts have, though).


----------



## MeekOne (Aug 19, 2011)

I am finishing knitting a Dishcloth Dresses and then will be starting a slouch hat. It will be a nice quiet and productive knitting day at home!

Where has the TeaParty gone??


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

I got orders for 11 of the ruffle scrafs, got 8 of them done, then got another order for another 3, so will be trying to finish them up today, to take them all to work tomorrow. I am crocheting them and they make up really fast for me.
Candy


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

Will be finishing the last Christmas sweater, then making the ugliest ear flapped hat I have ever seen (like the one on Firefly, what every that is) for my niece and then diving into my mom's afghan.


----------



## nclavalley (Aug 8, 2012)

finished a pair of yoga socks about 12:30 am. will finish pocketbook slippers tonight. make three pouches to carry them in tomorrow. Three gifts for Christmas 2013, made wrappped and in their shipping box by Friday bedtime.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> First let me say Happy New Year to all. May it be a better year for you than last and may we all have PEACE.
> I have been working on things all this last year to get finished by Christmas. Didn't happen... sadly I have 3 baby afghans that didn't get finished and a couple of scarfs. Too many family emergencies took their toll on my time. Long drives across the state to assist one or the other of my sisters whom I love dearly but needed my time too. So, my first project is to finish one of the scarfs then on to the other and then on to finishing the last of the baby afghans. Then to get them posted.
> So, what is your first project for the new year?


GRADING PAPERS....since I spent almost the entire winter break READING KP and ordering yarn!!!!! LOL

ENJOY 2013, everyone! Stay Happy, HEALTHY and treat yourselves and others Well!


----------



## Junebuggey (Nov 17, 2011)

Leg warmers for my daughter which I did not get done for Christmas. Matches the glittery purple wrist warmers I was able to finish. That's what happens when she brings germs home from school!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Finishing up WIP's because I promised myself I would not start anything new until I completely finished two wip's, blocked and out the door. One sock, one teddy, and one dress each for two, two year olds. Just think, if I get all four done I can start two new things.


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> First let me say Happy New Year to all. May it be a better year for you than last and may we all have PEACE.
> I have been working on things all this last year to get finished by Christmas. Didn't happen... sadly I have 3 baby afghans that didn't get finished and a couple of scarfs. Too many family emergencies took their toll on my time. Long drives across the state to assist one or the other of my sisters whom I love dearly but needed my time too. So, my first project is to finish one of the scarfs then on to the other and then on to finishing the last of the baby afghans. Then to get them posted.
> So, what is your first project for the new year?


I'm like you..still finishing an Xmas gift.


----------



## KayRedHat (Dec 11, 2012)

I am working on some warm "house" socks for my daughter...her birthday is the 8th!
Also a sweater for my step GD.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

finished ,,,still need lots more practice..but i got the ribbing fairly good.... : :shock:


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> First let me say Happy New Year to all. May it be a better year for you than last and may we all have PEACE.
> I have been working on things all this last year to get finished by Christmas. Didn't happen... sadly I have 3 baby afghans that didn't get finished and a couple of scarfs. Too many family emergencies took their toll on my time. Long drives across the state to assist one or the other of my sisters whom I love dearly but needed my time too. So, my first project is to finish one of the scarfs then on to the other and then on to finishing the last of the baby afghans. Then to get them posted.
> So, what is your first project for the new year?


I am working on designing my own infant/car seat cover for my dear niece whose baby is due next month. Then I am going to start knitting for my local maternity hospital. I am tired of knitting for ungrateful recipients of my hard work.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 6, 2012)

my 1st project is a pair of leg warmers for a friend, they're in soft black/grey merino wool knitted on big needles. When finished I will add some black ribbon in small bows (she's a Goth) Can't wait for her to see them


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

happy new year- i will be working on the computer- lol, trying to find some patterns to start on next xmas.


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

I am working on double knit mittens for myself. I just learned double knitting, so I am anxious to get them done. They will be so much warmer (I hope)!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Very Nice- love the colors- great job


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

I 'm making a sweater for my nieghbour's Yorkie


----------



## blondie_62167 (Oct 7, 2012)

just started knitting again in november and absolutely love it made alot of my christmas presents that way, have been crocheting but with the cold weather it flares up my carpel tunnel which i had surgery for along time ago so knitting gives my wrists a little break, happy new year everyone


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

msusanc, buy a big plastic tote and put all finished Christmas gifts in it! This was the first year I did that, and it worked great! I am also going to be making some baby things for a shower gift, and will also be using a small tote to gift that in, thinking it would be a nice "toy box" for the first year or two, two gifts in one!


----------



## blondie_62167 (Oct 7, 2012)

those are really cute


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

I got out all the things I did not finish and am determined to complete before I start anything new. Doubt if that happens, but it is my intention. Linda


----------



## upperslaughter (Jan 22, 2012)

January is my "knit for me" month. First, I'll make a chevron scarf out of Feza Alp Premier. Then, I need to restock my supply of dishcloths. I think my daughter and nieces made off with some of mine!!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I just received a wonderful shipment from Webs yesterday, so I'm working on a sweater set for my new grand-nephew, due in February. After that will be another baby set for my husband's friend and his wife, who are expecting their first grandchild, also a boy.


----------



## martiwi (Oct 25, 2011)

I'll be working on a sweater for me. It's my favorite pattern, a raglan worked top down, no seams. I have one more row before putting the sleeves onto stitch holders and knitting the body.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> msusanc, buy a big plastic tote and put all finished Christmas gifts in it! This was the first year I did that, and it worked great! I am also going to be making some baby things for a shower gift, and will also be using a small tote to gift that in, thinking it would be a nice "toy box" for the first year or two, two gifts in one!


If you knit with someone SPECIAL in mind....make sure to pin a label to each completed gift! Otherwise.....well....... 12 months later, you might not remember who you had in mind for each item..... Even if you THINK you'll remember....... been there...done that! LOL


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

They liook awesome! Great job.


bobctwn65 said:


> finished ,,,still need lots more practice..but i got the ribbing fairly good.... : :shock:


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

Am finishing the shawl I've been crocheting out of a bulky varigated purple mohair yarn, might get to starting next project tonight- pair of fingerless gloves from reclaimed sock yarn (the socks I knit with it didn't fit my daughter or me, so I washed them, unraveled them, and am re-using the yarn to knit myself a pair of fingerless gloves). As soon as possible after that, I plan to start a crochet baby blanket for my niece's baby expected in March, then I have some yarn I've been saving for the Multnomah shawl.


----------



## Joellen (Aug 6, 2011)

I made a ruffle scarf for my daughter that she ask for while watching the Rose Bowl Parade on TV.


----------



## diana1960 (May 13, 2011)

I will be attempting to finish a blanket for my daughter's cat, Koey. I have been doing it in bits and pieces when I can fit it in, and my daughter has been hounding me (she said Koey is asking) about the blanket. I told her to give the cat an empty box and I will get it done just as fast as I can!!

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

More fairies . . . . already 2 commissions lined up, 1st is for a January Birthday.


----------



## NancySB (Dec 22, 2012)

I am working on the Gap-tactic Cowl from Ravelry to wear to the inauguration .


----------



## carolian (Mar 16, 2011)

I am working on a matinee coat for a friends baby due in April


----------



## knit-n-quilt (Jan 1, 2013)

i am working on socks...but for some reason the foot part gets bigger than i want so i need to get some size 1 DPN, where i am using size 2 for the tops. so till i get into town for the new needles i am making tops and setting them aside..lol..happy new year!


----------



## knit-n-quilt (Jan 1, 2013)

sometimes i have a hard time getting sock patterns to fit right..i am just trying to figure out how to use this forum.. :-D


----------



## knit-n-quilt (Jan 1, 2013)

crystalrose said:


> Am finishing the shawl I've been crocheting out of a bulky varigated purple mohair yarn, might get to starting next project tonight- pair of fingerless gloves from reclaimed sock yarn (the socks I knit with it didn't fit my daughter or me, so I washed them, unraveled them, and am re-using the yarn to knit myself a pair of fingerless gloves). As soon as possible after that, I plan to start a crochet baby blanket for my niece's baby expected in March, then I have some yarn I've been saving for the Multnomah shawl.


do you have a hard time getting sock patterns to fit right?


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Happy New Year. I'm making a baby blanket for a co-workers yet to be born baby boy.


----------



## busynummies (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm still working on my sweater coat for my ddnl.It's out of one of the Lang books.#183.I've knitted and ripped out and re knitted it again! I won't give up. Either they don't give good instructions or I don't follow very good. But I won't give up till it's done.......2015-2017 who knows. Happy New year to you all.


----------



## knit-n-quilt (Jan 1, 2013)

busynummies said:


> I'm still working on my sweater coat for my ddnl.It's out of one of the Lang books.#183.I've knitted and ripped out and re knitted it again! I won't give up. Either they don't give good instructions or I don't follow very good. But I won't give up till it's done.......2015-2017 who knows. Happy New year to you all.


glad to hear i am not the only one .. i made a Finnish Block Lace shawl/wrap and that pattern was so intense i took the first 12 rows out 3 times and during the knitting of the whole thing i probably ripped out so many times i actually knit it twice before i finally finished it!!! i used alpaca yarn it was so nice to work with...


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I had the same problem. I had DH draw around my feet standing on heavy cardboard, and cut the pieces out, glued them together, and trimmed them to be even to get a template. I make the socks toe up, and as I made one pair I marked the template for where the toe increases end, where the instep is for socks that I want to do an inch or two ribbing around for a snugger fit at that point, and where to start the Priscilla Wild short row heel. Made another template for my daughter's foot which is larger than mine. It is a great help to get good fit without constantly taking off my shoes or waiting for her to come over.

Once you get a rhythm with the kind of sock yarn you prefer and the size needle that works for you, it gets easier to get perfect fit, too.



knit-n-quilt said:


> sometimes i have a hard time getting sock patterns to fit right..i am just trying to figure out how to use this forum.. :-D


----------



## moxie (Dec 9, 2012)

working on a pair of slippers for a friend at work. Then another pair for my son-in-law, he wore his out. Need the Pentex stuff I was reading about earlier.


----------



## 8169 (Feb 22, 2011)

I am crocheting some animal critter hats for my Grandson. Can't wait to work on them tonight.There adorable


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

finishing my xmas projects!! Wow is me!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I will be finishing my latest scarf design!!


----------



## clcure (Nov 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday. Mine's on the 11th!


----------



## clcure (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah, me too. I have to finish the second sock on two pair! Then I'm itching to start making some stuffed critters from a book I bought myself for Christmas!! Got to get started on this year's Christmas Bazaar!! Actually, it just keeps me off the streets and out of trouble! LOL!!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Had to be at work at 6AM today (but it was time and a half so that was OK). Now I'm home, have laundry going, getting kids organized for back to school tomorrow... then I'll sit a bit and continue on the magic ball scarf I'm knitting- might even finish it tonight. During the year, I know I can't not start any new projects- fingers and needles get itchy- but to continue finishing some of my WIPs or else frog them.
Happy New Year and Happy Knitting!


----------



## clcure (Nov 11, 2012)

I measure the foot of the person I'm making the socks for... It saves time later. Decreases for the toe are about 2"...


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

Dear Chocolate Pom:

After 3 years of not using my USM knitting machine, I am trying to knit a sweater for myself. I lost a great deal of weight so I had to make a new pattern using my Knitware program. I set one up using the measurements from a bought sweater. However, it looks as if it is 10 stitches too big. But I will have to wait until I finish the back before I can put it against me. :shock:


----------



## mequeenb (Jul 6, 2012)

Please post a picture when finished.....Ive wanted to make a few.....is the pattern fairly easy????


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

I have sooooooooo many projects started, I could pick up any one and continue where I left off......


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

I am working on a christening robe at present and have finished the front tonight  I also have done 1 3 ply bootee today,so I did finish something today! lol


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

A wingspan shawl for myself. After making all my Christmas gifts, it's time to treat myself! :wink: Happy New Year!!


----------



## Sticksx2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone ! Just got a chance to read about some of what everyone is working on and/or didn't get finished for Christmas. As I hadn't planned to do much knitting/crochet for gifts was able to finish those up in time. But I'm still working on a scarf from Nicky Epstein's book Signature Scarves called Into the Woods. Thought it was so pretty and why bought the book. LOL Finally got the scarf base part knitted. Seemed to take forever as did that in bits and pieces of time between other projects. Now knitting the leaves/stems. Of course was not able to get the yarn she used, isn't it always that way? Has anyone else done this scarf and what kind of yarn did you use for the leaves and bobbles? I won't have as many as she did on mine tho.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

A baby sweater for my niece.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Blocking my mom's vest or Christmas (hah) and working on a baby blanket.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

I am seaming the hats I made while reading KP and they will go to The Ships Project and need to be mailed before Friday. Next is to finish seaming some other projects so ALL WIP's are done, maybe. Then into the stash for some sweater yarn................


----------



## Joetta (Feb 1, 2012)

I am making the Lion Brand Slip Stitch Sampler Throw for my granddaughter's wedding in June. I have 1 square finished and 5 more to go. It is quite a challenge, but am having fun doing it. I finished several scarves and hats for Christmas gifts, finishing the last one on Christmas eve. Hope you all have a Happy New Year.


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Toe up socks are the easiest because you can try them on as you knit. And when you do two at a time, they match perfectly. I'm no expert but when I do make socks, that's how I do it. I try on the toe, see if it needs more increasing, try them on to see how the foot is coming, try it on each step of the way. So easy. There are a lot of books about toe up. I'll never go back to top down for just that reason, too hard to fit.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Absolutely nothing. I am taking a short break.


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Today I'm knitting Cheryl Oberle's "Best Loved Shawl". I'm up to 133 stitches and just love the pattern. I'm using yarn that I'd gotten to knit a vest with but that wasn't working out. When I saw her pattern, this yarn sprang to mind. I can't wait to be wearing it! Cheryl writes beautiful patterns. Later, after supper, I'll do some spinning on a merino- silk blend, in my favorite color - pinks. It makes me happy.
I love reading when everyone is doing!


----------



## Sticksx2 (Aug 17, 2012)

I bought a book titled Toe-Up 2 at a Time Socks by Melissa Morgan-Oakes last year. Have not made any socks before so am little spooked by sock knitting. That is one of my New Years resolutions....to learn to knit socks ! Hoping to start on a pair as soon as finish the Nicky Epstein scarf.


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

I am starting on a slouch hat for my granddaughter and then a hat and fingerless mitts for myself. Of course other projects include a wrap for my Mum and another slouch hat for my daughter! 2013 is starting off with a bang! LOL


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

Well I finished two more fashon scarfs last night aroud 2:30. Was determined to finish before I went to bed. I am going to re-work another scarf into a slimer style. I wish my camera was in working order so that I could send out photos of all that I have made this last year. From jewlery, and book marks to dish cloths and scarfs.
Karon


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

May I wish everyone a very Happy and Healthy New Year.

I have just finished a sweater for myself for a change so I am going to get it sewn up and it will be lovely and warm to wear in this cold weather. It is not very often I sew up right after knitting a garment as I hate sewing up and really have to get myself in the mood so this will be a first for a long time!


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

No "first" project here. Taking up my husband's sweater/jacket after a year off due to getting set back by illness -- hurrah!! in remission now -- couldn't manage the big pieces. And, as always, continuing on hats for the homeless.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Just started an /AG doll sweater for 5 yr old gd. She chose periwinkle yarn from stash but it is fingerling instead of worsted so I've increased st count by 1/3 and switched to sz 4 needles. Ready to put sleeves on holders n finish body down to garter hem. My first AG item. 

Next I will finish Ashley's scarf and redo Charlie's mitten that's an inch too big.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Happy new year to all--and may we all have a joyful and healthy 2013!!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

I have 3 scarfs, 1 poncho, 1 cowl, 2 sweaters and a pair of mittens that badly need to be finished. Wish me luck! Happy New Year!


----------



## BevKnitCroc (Sep 24, 2011)

I've started a lap blanket that I hope to finish sometime this year! (too much on my plate) We'll see....


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

Bonidale said:


> Absolutely nothing. I am taking a short break.


Good for you  We all need a break at some point :thumbup:


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

I started the ruffle scarf . It is a pain to work with . The second one would really be easier to do because you learn what "not" to do . I can tell you first to unwind and straighten it out . Wrap around a paper towel roll or spindle . Use circular needles so you don't lose your stitches . The pattern said to do 8 stitches . I started out with 8 and deciced it was too full so knitted 2 together and brought it down to 6 stitches . I like the 6 much better . One end is going to be fuller than the other but I wasn't going to take it out and start over . I actually think one end will be better not so full . May decrease it down again when I get close to the other end . How are the rest of you geting along using the ruffle ? Carolyn


----------



## knit-n-quilt (Jan 1, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> I had the same problem. I had DH draw around my feet standing on heavy cardboard, and cut the pieces out, glued them together, and trimmed them to be even to get a template. I make the socks toe up, and as I made one pair I marked the template for where the toe increases end, where the instep is for socks that I want to do an inch or two ribbing around for a snugger fit at that point, and where to start the Priscilla Wild short row heel. Made another template for my daughter's foot which is larger than mine. It is a great help to get good fit without constantly taking off my shoes or waiting for her to come over.
> 
> Once you get a rhythm with the kind of sock yarn you prefer and the size needle that works for you, it gets easier to get perfect fit, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## babywares (Nov 20, 2012)

I have started this years christmas prezies. I have a cardi started formy grandson arm wormers for my hubby skirt for my daughter and socks gor some 1 dont know who yet and also a baby shawl for my nice who we found out is avin a baby in july so im going to be bizy


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Happy New Year to all first. Now I will tell you what I was working on. I went away for the two days,and was working on some vodka martini's oh my,how good.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Happy New Year to you too. Today I worked on a swatch for the TKGA master knitting program. The sts have to done in a certain way so I worked on this for most of the day. Also knitting another pair of socks for my oldest daughter; finishing some leg warmers for my youngest daughter. Since we all were knitting or crocheting today does that mean we'll be knitting or crocheting everyday this year? Of course!


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

i need to finish a few things, and then make two hats {one for my husband and one for a friend ~~ both of whom i made hats for in the best and these are requested, which is awesome!}


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I will be finishing the baby booties that look like high top tennis shoes. I only need to finish the laces and the round circle on the side of the booties. Then I intend to get back to working on the sweater for myself. It is about half done. I took a break to make items for a baby and the neighbor girl for her Birthday and Christmas. HAPPY NEW YEAR to EVERYONE ! ! ! !(Neil Diamond on the stereo)


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Tonight, I am working on 2 dish cloths, and a pair of mitts.
Nothing too taxing, yet!


----------



## Kamon (Jun 9, 2011)

finishing baby sweater and working on a slouchy cap for god daughter whom we call Happy Then i need to get new list from church for baby booties


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> joycevv said:
> 
> 
> > Finishing some Fair Isle star patterned mittens.....
> ...


I'm going to give it a try also.. and I also have yarn and pattern.. I think if we could knit continental with our left hand and do what they call 'flicking' with the right hand.. (I think that is what its called) then it would be pretty easy.. I just need to learn to flic first....LOL or we could do English style and carry our yarns on different fingers.. alternating.. that almost sounds easier.. I really need to read up on this and practice different methods..


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

I will attempt to finally finish an afghan that I have been working on for over 1 year, but have lost interest in it. It isn't turning out the way I want, but my sweet husband keeps encouraging me. Hopefully I can finish it this month.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

clcure said:


> Happy Birthday. Mine's on the 11th!


Mine was 12-12-12


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I am finishing a shaped knitted scarf. For ccs I just finished one of my own designs last night and I also have the project with the two wolves to work on. Plus I finally found a vest pattern for hubby that I want to try. After that, who knows!


----------



## spikepei (Mar 25, 2012)

Happy New year to all my KP friends. For what ever reason I started 2 projects today. A boob beanie and another Hippo (this one is for my grandson) Happy knitting for everyone this year.


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

I am finishing a pair of mittens that I intended to have done in time for Cristmas. The recipient is a dear girl who is very smart and very helpful to her parents around the house and to her handicapped sister. I also mave a pair of mittens ready for the handicapped sister. I will make a third pair for the sweet little brother of the girls who is almost one year old. 

I work as a home aide for the handicapped girl. The girl's mom and I often knit in the evening after I have gotten the girls settled in their beds for the night. I have become good friends with the family during the past several years working as a home health aide for the handicapped girl.

Purlie Girl


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

Trying to finish the last of my Christmas gifts in hopes of getting it to them by Valentines Day. It is a huge cabled afghan.


----------



## colleen911 (Oct 12, 2011)

I am finishing up a sweater for GGS, he is too little to know it is late. The the family has two more on the way, just waiting to find out the sex for color options. That will keep me busy for awhile, since I am a slow knitter.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Purlie Girl said:


> I am finishing a pair of mittens that I intended to have done in time for Cristmas. The recipient is a dear girl who is very smart and very helpful to her parents around the house and to her handicapped sister. I also mave a pair of mittens ready for the handicapped sister. I will make a third pair for the sweet little brother of the girls who is almost one year old.
> 
> I work as a home aide for the handicapped girl. The girl's mom and I often knit in the evening after I have gotten the girls settled in their beds for the night. I have become good friends with the family during the past several years working as a home health aide for the handicapped girl.
> 
> Purlie Girl


That is so nice that you are able to help them.. I have made some very long time friends of the family members of the people I have taken care of... You must be there a lot to spend the evenings with them... I mostly work days.. but we do have a evening girl that comes in to help.. this way my clients husband doesn't have so much work to do.. he is 87 and shouldn't have to work so hard..


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

On a shetland lace shawl called dream Angus 2. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I shall be working on getting as much sleep as I can
Marie in Sydney N.S.W.


----------



## beanie8 (May 17, 2012)

I will be working on 2 baby hooded sweaters, matching booties and blankets for my 2 great grandbabies that are both due in July, they will make great grandbabies #3 & 4 for me and they will be great-great grandbabies # 3 & 4 for my dad who just turned 93. I dont feel old enough to be a great grandma !!, I just turned 69 on new years eve. Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

First off, I want to wish you all a very happy new year. My 20 year old grandson is helping me organize the storage area in my basement. That is where my yarn stash was located. The important word in that last sentence is "was" because my entire yarn stash is now in my living room which now looks like one of those pictures you see on "hoarders". He brought a bunch of the boxes up yesterday and I thought that was all, but today he brought up another seven boxes of yarn. My husband says our living room now looks like a yarn store. I have been knitting for almost 60 years and crocheting for 40 years. My stash of yarn is unbelievable. I purchased eight 18 gal. plastic storage bins on sale and started filling them with the yarn from the boxes. I am listing the yarn that is in each bin on a piece of paper so I will know what each bin contains. Bin #1, for instance is all my cotton yarn and I have it listed by amount of skeins and colors. I have been working on this most of the day and am only about half done. I am hoping to finish this up tomorrow. I am going to make quite a few birthday and Christmas presents out of the yarn from my stash. I have strict orders from my grandson to never buy any more yarn. He is right. I have more yarn than I can possibly use up in what is remaining of my lifetime. After I get my yarn organized, I am going to match up some patterns to the yarn, so 2013 will be quite a year of projects for me. In with my stash were some unfinished projects. Guess I will tackle those first. I think I will make finishing up unfinished projects one of my goals for 2013. I guess this is a good way to start the new year for me.


----------



## niru (Oct 3, 2012)

Lately my shoulders were hurting. so after few days of rest today I started baby hat. knitted few rows of feather and fan scarf, knitted few rows of 1 knit 2 purle scarf and watched fiscal cliff voting on T.V.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Last row of a mile a minute hybrid scarf using worsted yarn blended with frill yarn. I found the frill yarn too stretchy by itself and wanted to add a warmth factor as I live in Yukon, Alaska's Canadian neighbor. So after several attempts at technique, yarn blends and cast ons I ended up using crochet starting chain 170 st and working yarns together. I find working with frill yarn a slow process but love the end result with this method. This method results in all the frill on one side and only crochet worsted stitches on the other which allows the scarf to lay flat against the body and the frills standing full and thick on the presenting aspect. It is a Christmas present for a lovely and supportive friend. I know it will be late but also know it will be appreciated as she is a fellow yarn crafter. I am also anxiously awaiting the arrival of my harmony circs so I can learn and become proficient with the magic loop. I don't have circs with a long enough cable to learn as yet and sometimes find dpn's too fussy especially when doing fingers on gloves.


----------



## Weaveknit (May 7, 2012)

I have just received an email that we can send caps, mittens or socks to Afghanistan. sized to fit children from 5 to 12 years of age. My arthritis has kicked up and my rotator cuff is yowling, so today I just hunted up needles and wool yarn. Tomorrow I have an 8:30 breakfast date, so will take my knitting with me. People ask me about my work, and that gives me an opportunity to tell them about this American Friends Service Committee project that sends small woolies to children. mostly orphans. I already have one pair of socks made, because I couldn't find them for the last mailing. I have a terrible time making two mittens that are the same size, so I make socks, which turn out to be the same size. I have no idea why socks work and mittens do not!


----------



## HelenF (Sep 30, 2012)

I have already started a hooded scarf for myself (osrtich plume stitch border) in a grey aran, knitted 1 mitt to match a hat I finished in angora in white just before christmas, also for myself! The mitts I have done half white to the thumb and then a lovely purple after the ribbing in white.

My "big" project is a Aran cable cardigan. 10 inches done of the back.

Waiting to be done a mans waistcoat (pattern from Vintage knitting lady) in mallard green for a good male friend. I got the 3 ply wool on a cone from eBay. I tried to knit with it and the ply is too fine for the needle size specified in the pattern. I tried a sample swatch using double strands and that works. Therefore have to wind wool into double stranded balls before I can start.

All in all I seem to be knitting for me!

I always have mobile phone covers on the go knit for a Cat Rescue centre in Rothertham. My partner asked why cats need mobile phones!

Also crocheting a bed jacket for myself, again pattern from Vintage knitted lady,

Also have blanket squares on the go for a rug for the house.

I tend to concentrate on an item per day, so all gets done eventually!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Nearly finished my little dress, just doing the neckband and have about 12 rows to do and then it is sew everything up. I don't mind the sewing and then I am making the same outfit in lemon for my other friend for her baby.


----------



## knit-n-quilt (Jan 1, 2013)

Knitter forever said:


> Happy New Year to all first. Now I will tell you what I was working on. I went away for the two days,and was working on some vodka martini's oh my,how good.


and what kind of yarn did you use for those???


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I finished a dress and shoes for the AG doll all yesterday and today I am making an Irish Hiking Scarf using Debbie Bliss baby cashmerino on a size 6 needle and it is a delight to knit with this yarn. I bought it on sale at half off so it was a good buy but I can't for the life of me remember where I got it I know the package has 10 skeins so I have tons for making this scarf and maybe I'll make a couple of hats for the grandkids. Happy New Year from Southern California where the Santa Ana winds are blowing hard!


----------



## Thea (Sep 1, 2012)

I finished all my Christmas projects and am now waiting for the shops to open again so I can get some baby wool for an order of baby jackets and bootees. 

In the meantime I am continuing to crochet some afghans for my 5 year old niece's Barbie dolls.


----------



## Sticksx2 (Aug 17, 2012)

LadyElle said:


> Last row of a mile a minute hybrid scarf using worsted yarn blended with frill yarn. I found the frill yarn too stretchy by itself and wanted to add a warmth factor as I live in Yukon, Alaska's Canadian neighbor. So after several attempts at technique, yarn blends and cast ons I ended up using crochet starting chain 170 st and working yarns together. I find working with frill yarn a slow process but love the end result with this method.
> Your scarf sounds very interesting. I would like to know what this "frill" yarn is, brand or something. Sure sounds pretty and hope you put a picture up when finished.


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have way too many projects on the needle to start anything new...... 2 pr socks, 2 sweaters, 3 scarfs, a baby blanket and a baby sweater. I think I'll dive into them. When I can see the light I'm going to make the linen scarf. Happy New Year.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

I have 3 UFO's that I didn't get done for Christmas. One is a lacy cowl, 2nd is a warm shrug and 3rd is simply putting together a winter sweater. Will jump to whatever suits my fancy when I sit down. I did clear away all the odds & ends left over from my mad Christmas knitting dash so my work area is ready to go.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh, dear. I just remembered the huge Christmas present of a double bed sized bedspread that's not quite half done. The recipients won't be home until February but I sure do need to spend some time on that. THEN, an afghan for my brother's birthday, an afghan my mother requested and then at long last, something for me but haven't decided exactly what that will be... 

My right shoulder, arm and hand just won't agree to knit due to a lot of arthritis. Fortunately, I can still crochet and really prefer to crochet. I am also feeling a strong desire to do some embroidery so after all the above projects I think there's an embroidered blouse for me waiting to be made.

Oh, and then I have friends who have recently become grandparents and I've been really interested in doing something for a baby after looking at at the wonderful pictures I've looked at here on KP.

I have a feeling that after all the above is finished, it will be time to start on Christmas presents... And I want a mid-thigh length hoodie w/pockets for myself, and a couple more new blouses, and... I guess I shouldn't list all this here because this topic is about what we'd all be doing yesterday.   

PS: Whenever I get within 10 feet of a sewing machine it developes some sort of problem so all the sewing I do is by hand.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I am finishing a beret and fingerless glove set for a friend's birthday. Once I finish I will start a poncho for my SIL.While working on the poncho I plan to set up a series of projects I can work on while I am recovering from surgery.


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

I had no truble knitting from the ball and could finish two scarfs in one day. I however changed the pattern as I did not like the ruffels circuling each other. I pefered having them accrossed from each other. It was much easier.
Karon


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a request for a crochet initial scarf for someone.


----------



## ann headley (Mar 22, 2011)

I am working on mittens. They are made w/thrumbs, an interesting item for me to work on this time of the year. The mittens are fun!


----------



## busynummies (Feb 14, 2011)

I've lost count of the times I've ripped it out. Do you use safety lines? They can be a life saver. I just started to use them in the last 6 months. It's worth the extra effort.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I decided to take a break from the big projects and make some potholders and dish cloths. Trying to use some of the cotton that is so good for them. I really I'm avoiding finishing a sweater, that I think I'm going to end taking all apart, so I'm giving myself until next week to rest from the sweater and relax with mindless knitting and crocheting.


----------



## Hakatamama (Nov 13, 2011)

still working on what I now call the (explitive) sweater for my granddaughter! Front and back are done and am up to the shoulders on the sleeves! So close I can taste it! Only been in the works for a year! had to rip the ribbing on the back 10 times as I hit some kind of wall and it just would not compute! Can't knit at home because I have a cat that eats the yarn I am working on!


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Finishing a jacket for my Grand-daughter Sophie.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

First day of the new year -- no knitting -- taking care of sick grandchildren. But now have started a baby blanket, entrelac, two shades of blue, light and dark. Should be pretty, if I catch on to entrelac nicely. Never too late to learn new tricks.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Isabel said:


> First day of the new year -- no knitting -- taking care of sick grandchildren. But now have started a baby blanket, entrelac, two shades of blue, light and dark. Should be pretty, if I catch on to entrelac nicely. Never too late to learn new tricks.


Let us know how the entrelac goes. I love the look of it but haven't had the courage to try it yet. I'm up for learning new tricks though when I can get the time.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

crochet a beret, a made up granny square with a k nitted turtleneck collar coat for me dawg. collage for my neighbor-oh 1st thing legwarmers for me a made up pattern by me. -just started knitting and cannot follow patterns so me thinks ,heh


----------



## Rev-Linda (Oct 28, 2012)

What is entrelac?
Rev. Linda


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I did a lesson on entrelac and have a sample piece but haven't had time to start it up again. I will follow my instructions when I start it again, I am lucky at my Knitters Guild there is a lady who is very proficient at doing entrelac.

I will leave it to someone else to tell you what entrelac is as I am not very good at describing it.


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

You can read all about entrelac on wikipedia


----------



## knit-n-quilt (Jan 1, 2013)

busynummies said:


> I've lost count of the times I've ripped it out. Do you use safety lines? They can be a life saver. I just started to use them in the last 6 months. It's worth the extra effort.


yes i used a live saver line a couple times but i had such a hard time remembering how the pattern went it didnt do me any good!! i am not very good at reading what i have knitted!! i just have to rip out till i can find something i can recognize lol!!

today i am finally going to block this shawl. just needed Christmas and cleaning to be over with so i had a long clean floor space to pin it to!!


----------



## Pamick (Dec 31, 2012)

Attempt a tea cosy but still looking for an easy pattern !


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Norma's Child said:


> Isabel said:
> 
> 
> > First day of the new year -- no knitting -- taking care of sick grandchildren. But now have started a baby blanket, entrelac, two shades of blue, light and dark. Should be pretty, if I catch on to entrelac nicely. Never too late to learn new tricks.
> ...


Be glad to. I've done one tier in a trial piece; it's not overly hard. What I did was look up 4 or 5 different sets of instructions and picked one that was clearest to me. You sort of follow your nose, slowly!


----------



## ssklinda (Jul 15, 2012)

I am getting all my UFOs done...Then I can start on a sweater for ME...


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Hope this turns out OK. The yarn is Bernat Twist & Twirl in Misty Merlot. Shows one end of scarf turned to show reverse side.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

Cheers! On New Year's Day I was working on my Christmas Project, and now I have just finished my Christmas Project, a shrug cum stole, so I have completed it before Twelfth Night!

Edna C


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

good on you edna. Happy New Year to one and all.


----------



## GABYJANES (Jan 5, 2013)

sense the the first day of this new year and being a cold and really wet one i started making fingerless gloves for a lot of people so far to date i completed 8 pairs they are fast and simple warming gifts. great for them school kids walking to school. :lol: i have these wonderful kis walking by each day hat even stop to help me do little things so i rewarded those i can find this week, found two boys with skate boards no hand protection so i give them a pair to help out. uhmm today i found my leaves all raked in a pile while i was out shopping. Bless their souls one came this evening to walk my dog for me. i am in a wheel char and nothing much else to do. all day sit and knit i live in a very tiny town. my kids are well grown now and i love to see the smiles on faces.


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

What a lovely community you live in. I agree that knitting is a wonderful way to bring joy to some peoples faces -keep up the good work. What pattern do you use thaty enables you to knit them so fast?


----------



## Sticksx2 (Aug 17, 2012)

GABYJANES said:


> , found two boys with skate boards no hand protection so i give them a pair to help out. uhmm today i found my leaves all raked in a pile while i was out shopping. Bless their souls one came this evening to walk my dog for me. i am in a wheel char and nothing much else to do. all day sit and knit i live in a very tiny town. my kids are well grown now and i love to see the smiles on faces.


Oh what a nice thing you did for the children ! And that was so good of them to return the favor by doing something for you too. I've made some fingerless gloves but can't make them nearly as fast as you Wow. Keep up the good work and I know you will be rewarded again.


----------



## GABYJANES (Jan 5, 2013)

luckly i have a lot of time on my hands this is the trick for me and i do not sleep a lot too much pain to lay down most nights. as for being fast. i will not say it so fast it is just making sure i take time for me. from 10 am to 5pm is my time. no phones not even answer doors. the gloves i make are not fancy ones that fast. fancy ones take a day or so. bu ti have fun i do slippers that way too one pair a day. so it is a matter of paceing like work two hours then break etc. to me thi is like a job but much more fun compaired to what i used to do.


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you have a problem laying down to sleep. I had the same problem so when I got my pension payout I bought myself one of those adjustamatic type beds. Now I can sleep in comfort at an angle that suits. Also enables me to knit in bed if I choose to do so. Keep up the good woek and let me know - if you care to share - where you got the pattern for the gloves.
Bye for now


----------



## GABYJANES (Jan 5, 2013)

it is one of those from you tube by emi. it is very simple to do her is a start for you chain the lenth you need it from nuckles to how lone you want it. towards he elbow. i make a ribned cuff my self about 4 inches. then continue for lenght. it makes a falt peice to start. about 6" by 7" then sew up the one side. leaving 8 stitches for the thumb hole. and continue. for the last few stitches. you can embelish it with a band and button or flowers i am puting a pinapplle stitch in my new ones or possivle butterfly pattern.


----------



## GABYJANES (Jan 5, 2013)

i hope i have helpped all the ideas on you tube are free and you can share them i have a fb page i share a lot of the videos with my friends. here in my tiny town we are trying to build a guild like a guilting bee only we are hooker bees
i hve permission from many places to share others designs i see i cna not give out my personal email here but i am sure you should some hoe be able to buddy me or something i remember reading so i can share with you. or any one else wanting to share. i respect the right to a private designer.


----------



## AnitaN (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi,
I hope you get this e-mail. First Happy New Year!
My first knitted for this year and I have just finished today is a navy/sparkle baby boy hat for 12-18 month for my friend's son whom will be 12 month (1 year) in March.
I am unsure what to knit next think it might be a baby girl hat for 6-12 month in pink wool.
I am a very basic hand knitter.
Happy Knitting to all!


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Sticksx2 said:


> LadyElle said:
> 
> 
> > Last row of a mile a minute hybrid scarf using worsted yarn blended with frill yarn. I found the frill yarn too stretchy by itself and wanted to add a warmth factor as I live in Yukon, Alaska's Canadian neighbor. So after several attempts at technique, yarn blends and cast ons I ended up using crochet starting chain 170 st and working yarns together. I find working with frill yarn a slow process but love the end result with this method.
> ...


----------

